# New member from Mississippi



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys
I'm new to the forum, and I'm from the North Mississippi area. I have been into the sport for some time now. So I wanted to stop by and say hey!

–Rodger Rabbit


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome,
Can we assume you grew up in the north :dunno:

Since it's quite warm where you are where do you travel to get your riding fix?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Cloudmont Ski and Golf Resort - Home

There are ski areas in all but 2 us states.....


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I have grew up in Mississippi all my life. I got interested in the sport when I watched Shaun White on tv. Then I started watching snowboarding shows on fuel tv (back when it showed action sports) like Danny And The Dingo etc. Most skiers and snowboarders around here go to Ober Gatlinburg, Tn or Cloudmont in Al.


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

Argo said:


> Cloudmont Ski and Golf Resort - Home
> 
> There are ski areas in all but 2 us states.....


Counting Mississippi? Mississippi has a mountain, but its a little more than a hill. Some people go up there and ski when it does snow. Its very dangerous up there. The road up is hazardous, and is a gravel road. I couldn't imagine driving up it during a winter storm.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Rodger Rabbit said:


> Counting Mississippi?


One mississippi, two mississippi, three....



Um, sorry.


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

Donutz said:


> One mississippi, two mississippi, three....
> 
> 
> 
> Um, sorry.


Hilarious dude hilarious


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Hill, mountain, what ever you call it I never would have dreamed you would have snow in MS.

@ Argo, I don't not believe you but I still find this hard to believe....


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

slyder said:


> Hill, mountain, what ever you call it I never would have dreamed you would have snow in MS.
> 
> @ Argo, I don't not believe you but I still find this hard to believe....


Yea Ms gets pretty good snow amounts around here especially in February and early march. Usually its 5 to 6in but its a little. Woodall Mountain (the highest point in Ms) gets a little more snow than any other part of the state gets. It has a "run" if you want to call it that...


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

Been having some fun on a forum builder and made http://woodallmountainskiteam.lefora.com/ 
Its a fun little forum on possibly sking woodall mountain one day. Ha ha ha hope some of you find it of interest!


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hit me up next time you come up to Ober, that's my home mountain


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

backstop13 said:


> Hit me up next time you come up to Ober, that's my home mountain


Seriously? Alright thinking about going up there on my senior trip, ill definitely give you a holler. Have you ever shredded cloudmount in Al before? If so which do you like better?


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Rodger Rabbit said:


> Seriously? Alright thinking about going up there on my senior trip, ill definitely give you a holler. Have you ever shredded cloudmount in Al before? If so which do you like better?


I haven't honestly. Ober is only 45 minutes away from my house so i mainly ride there. If you can, head to sugar or beech in NC instead of Ober. Much better places with less tourists. Cataloochee isn't bad shredding either, but not as good as beech and sugar.


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

Cataloochee has that cat cage terrain park I'm dieing to shred on. Iv heard of Beach Mountain,but I have not heard of Sugar Mountain. Ill have to check it out sometime.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Argo said:


> Cloudmont Ski and Golf Resort - Home
> 
> There are ski areas in all but 2 us states.....


Hawaii and Florida (or Georgia)?


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

backstop13 said:


> I haven't honestly. Ober is only 45 minutes away from my house so i mainly ride there. If you can, head to sugar or beech in NC instead of Ober. Much better places with less tourists. Cataloochee isn't bad shredding either, but not as good as beech and sugar.


no love for app ski mtn??
i guess if you dont ride park alot beech is better, but appski has pretty good terrain parks


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't ride park so I've never even gone to app. Heard nice thing about it though


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

bamfb2 said:


> Hawaii and Florida (or Georgia)?


 Hawaii has snow! Its gets so cold up there on a volcano called Mauna Kea that it supports snow!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KpZW0fgSTY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Heres their guide to..
http://www.hawaiiinfoguide.com/hawaii_skiing.htm


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I think the two are Florida and Kentucky, but don't quote me.


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

backstop13 said:


> I think the two are Florida and Kentucky, but don't quote me.


Well I know Floridas building an indoor ski facilitie but I don't know about Kentucky. I think they have one or two, but not sure.


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh and Ober needs to start a ski and snowboard club. I think people would join it even if they just go up there only a few times. It would be another attraction they could have.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ober's problem is they cater to the fucking snow tubing tourist shitheads. I get it, they make an assload of money from it, but it sucks as a boarder/skiier.

There are a few clubs around the knoxville/maryville area, but the members tend to be 50-60 year old skiers who thumb their noses at boarders. 

I don't think Ober needs a club, the people who are passionate about riding/skiing are gonna ride regardless of if they're in a club or not. What ober needs is to expand their trails and somehow convince mother nature to get colder and dump more snow.


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

Yea..skiing is like golf to me..well in groups. You always have those old men that think their a God at golf. You make one mistake and they laugh at you and make fun of you. In skiing its just like that. They may have started 2 years ago and they act like they have one gold medals at the Olympics. I can't stand those kind people. But anyways I know Memphis has a team and so does Huntsville, but guess what! all are old people who ski. No boarders. No young people in it I don't think..
But I guess your right about Ober. I'm just glad people are so attracted to it this deep in the south.


----------

